# New World of Darkness Hellboy and the BPRD: Second Strings



## Jeremiah Maxel (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking for players who would like to play a game with the New World of Darkness system in the Hellboy universe. If you know what one of those means but not the other, send me a message and we can talk. We are going to meet during a weeknight that is to be determined, depending on people's schedules, and use a messaging system called IRC. If you need help with that, I can help you there as well.


----------

